# Trying to build a $200 Budget system in a 300zx



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

A friend of mine is looking to put in an extremely small system in his 300zx, I think its like a 91' or something. He already has some low entry level JVC head unit, but with the kind of system he wants, it probably wouldnt even matter if he had a stock head unit.

He really doesnt know **** about systems, and as said, he only wants to fork out about $200.

This is what he is going to need:

-1 Set of front components
-1 Single 8 or 10 inch sub
- Either 1 amplifier to power the components/sub, or 2 amps one for each.
-A set of 4 channel RCA's, and 2 channel RCA's
-Power wire, Fuses, Speaker wire
-Sub Box- I can build for him.

He wont need any sound proofing, practically a waste of time with the equipment that he wants.

SO what I would like from you guys is to throw me in the right direction on what his options are.

So far I have: 

Sub amp- Profile 400SX
Components AMP- 200sx
Components- PHOENIX GOLD RYVAL V65C's
Sub: Kicker CVR 8

Throw me some options guys! He will have no problem buying from the classifieds, or ebay!


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

millionbuy.com is your place to dig for deals, but I walk on systems under $300. Why? DEADENING. You need to budget for deadening and some other small things. I heard you on your comment before but I could not possibly disagree more. A bit of deadening will improve everything, even stock crap. Period.

Now, to get close to your budget while still not skimping on the important stuff:

Deadening - get Rick at RAAMaudio to sell you a 1/2 roll of RAAMmat, or hit up one of the members here for some. Should be ~$50. You'll also want about 1-2 yards of Ensolite, about ~$25. Add a can of spray adhesive for ~$8.

Wiring - Knukonceptz 4 gauge wiring kit, with a 4ch RCA set included (~$58)

Amp - Scosche EFX HD4600, $119.99 SCOSCHE HD4600 <br>4-Channel 1200W EFX Series AMPLIFIER If that is too rich for his blood, step down to the HD 4300. Either way it is a good honestly powerful amp but CHEAP. 

Components - PHOENIX GOLD RSd65cs (RSD65CS) <br>6.5" MidBass 120W RSd Series Component SPEAKERS , these are superior to most components in their price range, and will probably suit your build prefectly. $69.95

Sub - This is a 10" woofer that will do well for the price.
Scosche HDW1044<br> 10" 750W DVC Woofer , this is $32.95

$363.85

Close enough, and you won't regret buying any of it. The comps are solid performers, and the EFX sub and amp are great for the money







krisfnbz said:


> A friend of mine is looking to put in an extremely small system in his 300zx, I think its like a 91' or something. He already has some low entry level JVC head unit, but with the kind of system he wants, it probably wouldnt even matter if he had a stock head unit.
> 
> He really doesnt know **** about systems, and as said, he only wants to fork out about $200.
> 
> ...


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> millionbuy.com is your place to dig for deals, but I walk on systems under $300. Why? DEADENING. You need to budget for deadening and some other small things. I heard you on your comment before but I could not possibly disagree more. A bit of deadening will improve everything, even stock crap. Period.
> 
> Now, to get close to your budget while still not skimping on the important stuff:
> 
> ...



Thanks for your input, but that is a pretty crappy system for $363, Which by the way is not $200 as intended to spend.

First off, Millionbuy.com is the same as sonicelectronix, and woofersetc, usually have the same prices. Ebay is where your really going to find your deals, that and the classifieds. Great used stuff is nice if you can find it. You mentioned almost like $80 worth of deadening. If your going to deaden, you misewell either go all out, or do nothing at all. Im not going to mess with his door panels, and such. He literally wouldnt even tell the difference at all, TRUST me, he probably doesnt even know the difference between what sounds nice, and loud. basic basic basic is what I am aiming for.

The wiring is all good, the only thing I would need would be the 2 AND 4 channel Rca'S...kNU is probably going to be the choice here. Your amp choice seems decent.

Now onto the components. First hand, the RSD's are garbage, seriously. I never in my life have heard a pair of components that are over hyped. I felt like my ears were bleeding after listening to them. I would rather go a silk dome route, fabric material, not titanium or whatever is used in the RSD's. That sub is in the runnings though.

Again thanks for your input.

Anyone else??


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

$200 is not much to play with. **** getting components. Cheap 2 or 3 way coaxial ie. Pioneer, JVC, SONY for around $50 used and just run them off the deck power. Get a simple amp around 200-300 wrms. There's a coustic 260u on ebay for $50 (200x1 @ 4) Sub.. check out your local pawn shop cause shipping is going to kill the budget. Don't forget wiring.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> Thanks for your input, but that is a pretty crappy system for $363, Which by the way is not $200 as intended to spend.
> 
> First off, Millionbuy.com is the same as sonicelectronix, and woofersetc, usually have the same prices. Ebay is where your really going to find your deals, that and the classifieds. Great used stuff is nice if you can find it. You mentioned almost like $80 worth of deadening. If your going to deaden, you misewell either go all out, or do nothing at all. Im not going to mess with his door panels, and such. He literally wouldnt even tell the difference at all, TRUST me, he probably doesnt even know the difference between what sounds nice, and loud. basic basic basic is what I am aiming for.
> 
> ...


By your reply seems like you have all the answer's why are you even here asking a question.

You heard the RSD ok but where they installed correctly and how was the tuning?


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

To be honest, a $200 budget isn't very realistic. That being said, if that is all he is willing to spend, reassess what is really needed. 

If all he wants is bass, don't bother with new mids. If he wants something that sounds good, hold off on the sub. Are comp. speakers really needed? A set of coaxials, especially powered off of an aftermarket deck, will really brighten things up. Don't worry about the rear speakers. Just leave the stock ones in. 

One option for bass that is commonly forgotten about is a Bazooka tube. Are they going to be as musical as a sub in a box? No. But, they take up minimal space, require very little power and can be found used for cheap! A self-amplified one is only fused at 10-15 amps, so lighter wire can be used. And, put in the back of a 300zx it will slam because of the hatch!


----------



## SSCustoms (Oct 16, 2008)

double post


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

SSCustoms said:


> To be honest, a $200 budget isn't very realistic. That being said, if that is all he is willing to spend, reassess what is really needed.
> 
> If all he wants is bass, don't bother with new mids. If he wants something that sounds good, hold off on the sub. Are comp. speakers really needed? A set of coaxials, especially powered off of an aftermarket deck, will really brighten things up. Don't worry about the rear speakers. Just leave the stock ones in.
> 
> One option for bass that is commonly forgotten about is a Bazooka tube. Are they going to be as musical as a sub in a box? No. But, they take up minimal space, require very little power and can be found used for cheap! A self-amplified one is only fused at 10-15 amps, so lighter wire can be used. And, put in the back of a 300zx it will slam because of the hatch!


You know I might not get him comps, might get him some coaxes, only for the front, but I still need to amp them. HU power sucks ASS. He doesnt want TONS of bass, but im sure he wants some...


----------



## MiniVanMan (Jun 28, 2005)

I think you're setting yourself up for failure. 

I've had these conversations before with people, and been in the same situation. It usually comes after me talking about being into car audio and being very proficient to boot. Then the expectations get raised. Especially, when I say I can do great systems for cheap. I learned that cheap is subjective.

So, I really think you should reassess what HE actually asked you to do. If you've created a situation where his expectations are higher than they should be for that budget, you need to let him know. NOT try and figure out a way to meet those expectations. If it were $500.00, then I'd say we could figure something out. 

I'd walk away from this one.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Ebay. Should be able to find a good 4ch for say $50-75 if you shop, I mean a larger/good brand one. Used subs come up but never when you need them, then again IMO lots of subs work ok so take your pick. Even great sub companies have cheaper lines that can't be junk...or search some classifieds in forums. If you need a small box that will be more of a challenge and you will need a larger amp. Comps I might buy new, but would check used first. Can get a wire kit for <40 at walmart with rca included IIRC. Some said the opti lanzar comps were good there is a thread on here, there are two sets one more cash than the other. Someone said one is like soundstream's comps.

If you got a budget like that, just go to lowes/HD and get some peel and stick and slap it on there, pick up speaker wire there if you need use lamp cord or outdoor lighting wire. Chop up some large as fit 1/2-3/8 wood blanks to mount the speakers if you can, that helps deaden. That is only way I see you getting it all for 200. An amp like this might work, if its not big enough just pedal it and get another: MTX Thunder 704X 4-Channel Amplifier 70 watts RMS x 4 - eBay (item 140301287532 end time Feb-20-09 08:05:12 PST)

Could look for a 5ch too and bridge the front, sometimes old alpines/etc come up for fair prices. Also if you got a pawn shop there go haggle with them, just low ball them if the price is too high its worth a shot. They also have subs/boxes around here that change all the time, if you keep going back you get a fair selection...but that takes time. Ebay can be good too, I have a couple boxes/subs I stole on there last year for near nothing. You might end up charging him for shopping and saving him so much money. 

I agree, coax can sound fine I've run them a lot over the years. Also depends on the mounting, they don't work as well if you can't see the tweeter. Sometimes they are cheap used, I've had good luck providing they specify they have been tested...and make sure they test the tweeter too.

Tube might be ok, I had a hatch with a high power HU and a road gear 8" ba100 or whatever it is. They sell new on ebay still. It was a fair match and had 6 stock speakers off the HU. But it was not powerful. Circumstance dictated that deal because I hate running ampless, I even hate HU with internal amps but hard to find without. However I have an mtx 4510 in .9cf and it works way better than the tube, even with a smaller amp, but the sub is only 225rms. A bridged 2x50 or 2x75 will run it pretty good. I bet it would be ideal on half that mtx 4ch and sounds pretty nice considering. MTX T4510-44 Subwoofers Not trying to sell mtx by all means, the sub I can say works pretty good because I used one and was impressed for a single low power/cost 10 in a small sealed. I didn't even stuff the box, that is odd for me. It is in an mtx box spec sealed size.

Lastly, you can hit all the closeout/sale buttons on the stereo store sites and you might find a deal.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> Thanks for your input, but that is a pretty crappy system for $363, Which by the way is not $200 as intended to spend.


I have a total problem with this reply. I read the person suggestion for a system and was like WOW...this guy made a suggestion....even applied thought to the pricing (under budget or not)...really went the extra mile for you.

What do you say? "its crap."??? You have to be kidding me. If you are such a critique that you know the difference between a $200 CRAP system and a $363 dollar crap system....why are you not out doing your own friend the favor of specifying the system. You dont need DIYMA thats for sure.

I am sorry but your reply was just downright rude.

Then you go on to bash the low ball internet retailers like woofersetc and state "real deals are found on eBay." Well bud, get ta skippin on outta here on your way over to Ebay. Shop your heart out.

I found the deal of a lifetime on Ebay on one 10" ID sub....almost bought two. Have it on hand now and it is really a performer! I am happy. But still....it cost HALF of your friends budget.

I spent three times your budget on just wire, distro blocks and fuses.

Your budget is silly. Stick to the KRACO.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

For $200, if I was not clear at least half of the stuff needs to be USED on ebay. It would be more quality stuff used anyway. Buying new would not amount to much.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

I'm not sure if you are DIYMA member material given your attitude and underhanded comments ("thanks for your input"), but I'm going to ignore the trollish behavior and see if I can't make this better for you:

Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com - Orion Cobalt CO104S 
$35, a good basic sub.

Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com - Profile California AP1040 4 Channel Amplifier
$84, a solid 4ch amp, bridge the last 2 channels for a 4ohm mono sub, about 200W honest, which is ample for a decent basic sub setup.

Phonics Digital PD-170 (PD170) <br>4GA. Amplifier Installation Kit 1800W
$19.95 4 gauge install kit. Yeah its cheap, wanna fight about it? It'll work.

SCOSCHE HDX67 <BR>6.5-6.75" 300W Component <BR>System speakers with two tweeters
$49.95, a decent soft-dome component set.

Total is $188.90. 

Go away.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

For that kind of budget just buy the cheapest **** you can find on ebay.

Double it and you might be able to put something decent together.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

I like this game.

Visonik V105S 
10" Single 4 ohms Subwoofer 14.99
MB Quart EKA 113 
5-1/4" EXP Series 2-way Speakers (EKA113)	39.99
Jensen Power 760 
760W Max, 4-Channel Amplifier (POWER760)	59.99
Complete 8 Gauge Amplifier Kit 
American Accessories KIT-2 10.99
Grand Total is............... $125.96 plus shipping


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

MiniVanMan said:


> I think you're setting yourself up for failure.
> 
> I've had these conversations before with people, and been in the same situation. It usually comes after me talking about being into car audio and being very proficient to boot. Then the expectations get raised. Especially, when I say I can do great systems for cheap. I learned that cheap is subjective.
> 
> ...


he knows his system is going to be some low end ****, but he already knows that compared to something he has listned to in my car.



sqshoestring said:


> Ebay. Should be able to find a good 4ch for say $50-75 if you shop, I mean a larger/good brand one. Used subs come up but never when you need them, then again IMO lots of subs work ok so take your pick. Even great sub companies have cheaper lines that can't be junk...or search some classifieds in forums. If you need a small box that will be more of a challenge and you will need a larger amp. Comps I might buy new, but would check used first. Can get a wire kit for <40 at walmart with rca included IIRC. Some said the opti lanzar comps were good there is a thread on here, there are two sets one more cash than the other. Someone said one is like soundstream's comps.
> 
> If you got a budget like that, just go to lowes/HD and get some peel and stick and slap it on there, pick up speaker wire there if you need use lamp cord or outdoor lighting wire. Chop up some large as fit 1/2-3/8 wood blanks to mount the speakers if you can, that helps deaden. That is only way I see you getting it all for 200. An amp like this might work, if its not big enough just pedal it and get another: MTX Thunder 704X 4-Channel Amplifier 70 watts RMS x 4 - eBay (item 140301287532 end time Feb-20-09 08:05:12 PST)
> 
> ...


Good info, thanks.



ARCuhTEK said:


> I have a total problem with this reply. I read the person suggestion for a system and was like WOW...this guy made a suggestion....even applied thought to the pricing (under budget or not)...really went the extra mile for you.
> 
> What do you say? "its crap."??? You have to be kidding me. If you are such a critique that you know the difference between a $200 CRAP system and a $363 dollar crap system....why are you not out doing your own friend the favor of specifying the system. You dont need DIYMA thats for sure.
> 
> ...


I appreciate all of the input people are giving me, and I definately could figure something out for $200, I just thought that system he made for $363 was trash, I would never want him to buy that ****. I do apologize for being rude, wasnt intended to do that. Its very obvious though that a system could be had for less, and better.



fourthmeal said:


> I'm not sure if you are DIYMA member material given your attitude and underhanded comments ("thanks for your input"), but I'm going to ignore the trollish behavior and see if I can't make this better for you:
> 
> Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com - Orion Cobalt CO104S
> $35, a good basic sub.
> ...


Now this is what im talking about, good suggestions. Thank you. That system is right where he wants to be, and its under $200.

-----------------------

Again guys, his system is going to be a big POS, but with $200 what can you expect? **** I think you need at least 500-600 to get a good budget system.


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

for the box you can ussually find boxes really cheap on ebay, or try PriceGrabber.com - Comparison Shopping, Online Shopping, Product Reviews if he doesnt wanna pay shipping or if shipping goes over budget you can go down to your local wally world and get a pre fabbed box for like 20-25 you just have to put it together, now beware the density of these wal mart boxes are decent, but reinforce the hell out of them, i mean, glue all the seams, your spose to screw it together with a few screws they give you, to be on the safe side put extra screws in it. i have had one for a few yrs now, first one i bought went to hell from 1000W took it back got another one, reinforced it and glued the seems, ported it and filled it with polyfill sounds damn good for a cheap box and has taken a beating over the yrs and still strong! Walmart.com: Scosche Build Your Own 10" Subwoofer Box, SE10KT: Auto Electronics they also make 12inch models if he wants a 12. but then again i have heard of ppl building boxes cheaper than that, just throwin some ideas out.


----------



## MrDave (May 19, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> A friend of mine is looking to put in an extremely small system in his 300zx, I think its like a 91' or something. He already has some low entry level JVC head unit, but with the kind of system he wants, it probably wouldnt even matter if he had a stock head unit.
> 
> He really doesnt know **** about systems, and as said, he only wants to fork out about $200.
> 
> ...


With that budget and the equipment selected, it's really no upgrade from stock. The point of a system is to "upgade" and in actuality, this is a downgrade.

Hell, for $200 I'll send you the BOSE speakers I pulled out of my car a couple years ago along with the amp. There ya go.


----------



## bigabe (May 1, 2007)

Check this...

Tweeters:
Parts Expressayton DC28F-8 1-1/8" Silk Dome Tweeter

Midbasses:
Parts Express:Audax HP170M0 6-1/2" Paper Cone Woofer

Subwoofer:
Parts Express:Goldwood GW-410D 10" Poly DVC Subwoofer

Active Crossover:
Parts Expressyramid CR-79G Electronic 3-Way Crossover

Front Stage Amp:
Parts Expressyramid PB442X Super Blue 4x35W Amplifier

Sub Amp:
Parts Expressyramid PB440X Super Blue 2x35W Amplifier

Power Wire Kit/Fuses/Connectors:
Parts Expresshoenix Gold RFS100 10 AWG Amplifier Installation Kit

RCAs:
Parts Express:RCA Patch Cable 12 ft. Gold Plated

Deadening:
RAAMaudio - Quality and Value in Automotive Sound Deadening


That's about $340 total for a fully active 3-way system using tried and true components that have been evaluated and well liked by many an audiophile. Not to mention you get some SERIOUS deadening. Enough to make anything sound extremely good.

I know it's over your $200 budget... but dammit, that's a pretty nice equipment list for the money.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Reading this thread makes my brain hurt. Unfortunately, b/c of my vested interest, I have to continue reading. Not to be a dick, but OP might want to tone down the profanity. It makes you sound, ummm, "uneducated" to put it nicely. 

Lets start at the beginning. To stay cheap, you are going to want to work with what you have. Does the car have the Bose enclosures? If it does, you are probably going to want to just buy four 4" coax speakers, an amp, and a sub, and call it a day. If he doesn't care about SQ, he is not going to care about staging. Get him 4 of the same speakers (which in the 300ZX are all about the same distance from the driver's ears) and he will have loud consistent sound filling the cabin. Even cheap used Pioneer 4"s will sound pretty decent if you do the install correctly. 

If he has the _factory _OEM Nissan brackets for 6.5" speakers, then put coaxs in those. I actually have a really nice pair of older Kenwood 6.75" 1789ie that I am looking to sell. PM me for a price. They have great bass response (which is likely what he's looking for) and should sound decent from that bracket. 

Whatever you do, don't just slap a 6.5" speaker on a flat slab of MDF and bolt it onto the door. It will sound terrible, with no bass or midbass. Trust me, I have tried it both ways. That door needs a LOT of treatment to sound decent if you don't have the Bose enclosures. 

Do yourself a favor and search threads I have commented on. I have put a LOT of research into my current/future setup options for a 300zx using every forum I could find. A good place to start is here. I am also on 300zxclub.com. Search for me w/ stereo here. 

Since you are trying to stay cheap, put as much time and effort into the install as possible. If you use the enclosures, make sure the speaker is SEALED to the enclosure. Just take your time and make sure everything is sealed. Extra effort on the install will get you your best result in _that _car. Anything else is going to leave both of you wondering why you spent $200 on a system that still sounds hollow.


----------



## capnxtreme (Feb 5, 2008)

Very weak attitude, OP. Everything I was going to say has already been said, but I'm still over here shaking my head.


----------



## Thrill_House (Nov 20, 2008)

This thread is giving me something to enjoy at work!


----------



## greg_b (Feb 2, 2009)

those z's were/are beautiful.

the two of you should be kicked in the 'nads for trying to put a stereo setup with a GT of $200 invested into it.

buy one piece here and there. spend more than $200. 

but go ahead and kick each other in the 'nads, on principle.

Greg


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Actually I think the modest sub 200 system I put together should do it. The sub is a decent Orion unit with a solid 10mm of x-max and in the right box it should sound great. The front components are basic, but Scosche components are really quite nice for the dollar. The amp is "meh", but watts are watts at this level and you just need reliable power in this case. I strongly suggest putting an extra $75 or so into deadening but that's your call. I've installed for YEARS and as long as at least some deadening is done the results are fantastic...so I couldn't possibly disagree more with your "all out or nothing" statement. That's just not true and Rick or anybody else who actually knows deadening will tell you the same. I'd probably spend a bit more on the amp kit and get a knukonceptz 4 gauge 4 RCA set (you don't need more than 4 RCA's for this...just front and sub will be amp'd.) Anyway, a subtle system for AROUND $200 including those basic extras should be simple enough and your friend should be quite happy...provided you take your time and install with care and thought to the car's design.

Upgrade here and there a bit, and you've realized your goal or at least close enough to it.


Lastly, just because YOU think the RSd's are crap, that doesn't make them so. I've not auditioned them, but I do listen to my forum mates here to their info. The companies I suggested to buy from are not crap, I've used all of them extensively and with great results. So keep in mind that while your opinion is certainly valid to your own judgement, your results are not typical of the mainstream regarding this and it may have been a "fluke" that they weren't up to the level you'd deem adequate. 

DIYMA is very quick to find out what is over-hyped and what is underrated. Keep that in mind.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

reading this reminds me of like 9th grade when i tried to put a system together with my first captain D's paycheck lol good fun

and just ebay the hell out of it...i love older import sports cars and i think that he sucks for cheaping out on it but this is just an artform that not many people want to spend the money on now a days

but best of luck with the install and post pics when you decide on something


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

double post my bad


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Just so you know, that Orion sub I showed you modeled very well in the box calculations, but it is a space hog. It has a "golden" .707 ratio box size at exactly 2.0 cubic feet sealed. It is even more space hungry in a ported box, but the output and bass shelf it can make is nearly perfect all the way to ~26hz, which would be phenomenal to listen to in a car (the cabin gain of the small vehicle would also help reinforce and increase apparent efficiency.) It takes about 3.1 cubic feet to make it work ported, however. I'm not sure that is ideal. 

Alternately, you could spend a wee bit more (I think I still had some budget left over anyway), and go with either a JBL GTO or Infinity Ref 1050w sub, either of which should run just under $45-50, and go golden around .7-.8 cubic feet, while still maintaining a solid efficiency of around 91dB. You could still port this one too, at around 1.5 - 1.6 cubic feet with a tune close to 29-30hz, it looks great in models (and I bet a few here would attest to the quality of this entry level sub as well.)

IMO with ~$300 including deadening, you could probably make a system good enough for this vehicle's class. You are close.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

My infinity 12s model pretty low for the price I'll second those, when I was looking for 12s other subs to that price range I looked at did not do as well. Almost had a set of 10s a while back local but someone else beat me to them.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

thanks for the info guys, I have started putting everything together.


----------



## kota_sounds (Apr 21, 2008)

well...what ya puttin together?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

kota_sounds said:


> well...what ya puttin together?


TIS Audio T510 700 Watt 5 CH Channel Car Amplifier NR - eBay (item 200310123860 end time Feb-20-09 16:31:58 PST)

I got that for $40 shipped. Not bad.(I mean its bad but... **** when you only have $200 for someone who doesnt have jack ****, better than a stock 91 setup where the speakers are blown)

For sub I am checking into the Kicker 12 CVR's I think I can get one for about 40-50 shipped.

Speakers, I have no idea. Have not decided weather or not comps are gonna work in his car. I dont feel like doing that kind of install if it has to be custom. He might just get a good pair of coaxes.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

These fronts are a great price.

NEW Blaupunkt ODc650 6.5" CAR COMPONENT SPEAKERS SYSTEM - eBay (item 290297572371 end time Mar-21-09 13:28:26 PDT)

Nice silk tweets, the same ones in the velocity set that are supposedly similar to rainbows. Lots of reviews on this site for them.

Then just grab whatever sub is going for cheap on the classifieds. I have an xtant 2 ohm svc 10" Ill sell for 50 if your amp can handle a 2 ohm sub.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

OK... I am going to with-hold ALL of my initial comments... I just have ONE thing to address....

the 300ZX has a funky (aka offest/undersized) radio location that has other items (antenna switch & dash dimmer) in the same area as the dash kit. Add to that if the car has the silver/brushed aluminum dash finish.... best of luck finding the correct dash kit AND for under $75 right out of the gate. Add to that the amp kit, antenna adapter, the RCA's & the base wiring your budget is shot ALL to hell & you don't have any components purchased yet...

$200... whatever... even on ebay.. ain't gonna happen....

Rob


----------



## austin4heatwave (Feb 22, 2009)

POWER ACOUSTIK PS4-1600 4Ch Car Audio Amplifier Amp $89 free shipping
MB QUART FSA216 6.5 CAR COMPONENT SPEAKERS SET FSA 216 $57.95 free shipping
KENWOOD KFC-1652S 6.5" DUAL CONE 160W CAR SPEAKERS PAIR $24.99 free shipping
Pioneer TS-W301R 12" 4-OHM 800W Component Subwoofer $35.95 free shipping

i found all this stuff on ebay and all together its a little over 200 but not too much i would run the comps on the front channels and the sub on the rear channels and let the deck power the rear speakers........best i can do for ur budget. the amp claims 150x4 but if its at least putting out 75x4 u should be good with that


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> OK... I am going to with-hold ALL of my initial comments... I just have ONE thing to address....
> 
> the 300ZX has a funky (aka offest/undersized) radio location that has other items (antenna switch & dash dimmer) in the same area as the dash kit. Add to that if the car has the silver/brushed aluminum dash finish.... best of luck finding the correct dash kit AND for under $75 right out of the gate. Add to that the amp kit, antenna adapter, the RCA's & the base wiring your budget is shot ALL to hell & you don't have any components purchased yet...
> 
> ...


he already has the aftermarket cheap JVC installed. So yeah... read the first post.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Guys....and gals if any....

I want to personally thank you for all of your input. I really do appreciate all of your advice in this situation. I dont know EXACTLY what path I am going to take with this guys $250(yeah thats right I got him to raise 50 more dollars..... , but nonetheless, I felt as if I may have come on a little strong in the beggining and I do want to apologize for that.

I am running my own 2 way active front stage, and could really do so much more with this 300zx I will be working in, but I will really just confuse the hell out of him with most ****.

Keep the suggestions coming. Install will take place in about 3 weeks when I have more time available to help him. So far I have already bought his amp, that is about it.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> he already has the aftermarket cheap JVC installed. So yeah... read the first post.


Having a low end JVC HU is WHY I posted what I did.. I've been installing since these cars were new... we were the go-to shop for the local DATSUN (yes it was a DATSUN then) dealers..... just because he has a HU there doesn't mean its there RIGHT....

your entire post reeks of dumb-ass... sorry... no one else will say it... I will...

Tell him to go to Radio Shack & buy parts & let's see what kind of installer you can be?

Nothing personal.. but my take is you are baiting the entire forum because you either don't have a clue how to use google to find cheap **** or you have already finished the system & you're looking for a stiffy because you made him happy & you want vindication that we didn't figure it out...

I through the BS flag... Ive done too many of the 300's to accept it....

Rob


----------



## austin4heatwave (Feb 22, 2009)

what amp did u pick what are the rms ratings


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Austin.. it doesn't matter its all a BS post to begin with... anyone who knows the car knows that $200 is a bogus budget...

Again... I call it out... BS... can't happen in 2009 or back in 2000.. the parts alone are over the budget just to get a radio in there... helll... if its got a power antenna... then you are over budget already....

Rob


----------



## austin4heatwave (Feb 22, 2009)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Austin.. it doesn't matter its all a BS post to begin with... anyone who knows the car knows that $200 is a bogus budget...
> 
> Again... I call it out... BS... can't happen in 2009 or back in 2000.. the parts alone are over the budget just to get a radio in there... helll... if its got a power antenna... then you are over budget already....
> 
> Rob


lol i thought it was a lil odd i mean it took me 10min to find all kinds of goodies on ebay


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Having a low end JVC HU is WHY I posted what I did.. I've been installing since these cars were new... we were the go-to shop for the local DATSUN (yes it was a DATSUN then) dealers..... just because he has a HU there doesn't mean its there RIGHT....
> 
> your entire post reeks of dumb-ass... sorry... no one else will say it... I will...
> 
> ...


Please stay out of my thread. Im sure you have done tons of 300z's. Okay my post reaks of dumbass, my bad, He has a budget... and that budget is small. I would love to buy him some nice stuff...and worry about imaging and time alignment and deadening..... but he wont even notice any of that. HENCE WHY THE BUDGET IS $200. and his speakers are blown because they are old POS. but he just doesnt have the money, and doesnt care about the hobby as most people on these forums do. I dont know of much lower end stuff, and I figured I could get some REALLY good information from some people here AND I DID. so my goal was accomplished, well in the process rather.

Anyways, thanks for your input... but it wont be needed anymore.

And for gods sake dont throw out a response, lets just end this now. Thank you.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Austin.. it doesn't matter its all a BS post to begin with... anyone who knows the car knows that $200 is a bogus budget...
> 
> Again... I call it out... BS... can't happen in 2009 or back in 2000.. the parts alone are over the budget just to get a radio in there... helll... if its got a power antenna... then you are over budget already....
> 
> Rob


See the funny thing is, it is possible to do, especially that he already has a head unit. Your probably just too lazy to read pretty much any of the legit replies of numerous equipment recommendations that meets the 200-250 budget.

THE RADIO IS ALREADY IN THE DAMN CAR. Is that so hard to understand?


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

I only have one question...
Should I pitch the RSD6.5cs set I am getting ready to install?? 
He said they were absolute crap?


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Oh no... it doesn't work like that newbie.. WHAT did you choose to satisfy your friend? 

I'm not an ass... I am your worst nite-mare.. I want an explanation of what you could possibly waste the bad width here, on an SQ forum, to make an dumb-ass happy for $200.. 

Again I am that dick.. I wll ask the question no one else will...

step up or step off...

Bottom line... you are trying to "verify" you made good decisions on your set up.... that's fine... be a man & own it...

$200 on a 300zx is not enough to integrate the HU install & get enough RCA's to make it play...

Sorry.... I know its not the answer you want... but.. truth hurts......

Any pics? any details what you DID offer?

Rob


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

phatredpt said:


> I only have one question...
> Should I pitch the RSD6.5cs set I am getting ready to install??
> He said they were absolute crap?


No, try them out and see how you like them. Im sure if I had them installed in my car they would sound Much better, The processing I heard them on was pretty bad....

However I have also heard them in a pretty nice install and I mean they are a pair of $60 comps, what more can you expect? Im just not a fan of harsh sound, I like smooth sound. Just my preference.

You really cant go wrong trying anything for $60, if you dont like em, sure you can turn around and sell em for 50


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> See the funny thing is, it is possible to do, especially that he already has a head unit. Your probably just too lazy to read pretty much any of the legit replies of numerous equipment recommendations that meets the 200-250 budget.
> 
> THE RADIO IS ALREADY IN THE DAMN CAR. Is that so hard to understand?


WHAT radio? got a model # or a spec? Remember you are on a forum that expects that you have a brain & can design a system

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

krisfnbz said:


> No, try them out and see how you like them. Im sure if I had them installed in my car they would sound Much better, The processing I heard them on was pretty bad....
> 
> However I have also heard them in a pretty nice install and I mean they are a pair of $60 comps, what more can you expect? Im just not a fan of harsh sound, I like smooth sound. Just my preference.
> 
> You really cant go wrong trying anything for $60, if you dont like em, sure you can turn around and sell em for 50


& what reference do you use as your "preference"?

thought so... $60 comps... is your down fall......

what is "smooth" to YOU versus your "customer"...

this is exactly why I get sooooooo worked up about hack-****-tards thinking they are professional installers..... do you have ANY background in sound?

FAIL...

Rob


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Oh no... it doesn't work like that newbie.. WHAT did you choose to satisfy your friend?
> 
> I'm not an ass... I am your worst nite-mare.. I want an explanation of what you could possibly waste the bad width here, on an SQ forum, to make an dumb-ass happy for $200..
> 
> ...


Jesus... fine have it your way.

Why does he have to be a dumb ass?, He pretty much came to me and said "can you get me a system for $200?" Then I said " Yeaaaaah I can but its not going to be nearly as nice as what you just heard(my system)" He then replies "why", I said "long story short..... I know you probably wont care about 80% of the things you need to do to your car, and knowledge you would need to get a good system, and you probably wont want to spend that kind of money anyways.

But he still wanted SOMETHING. Which is EXACTLY what I am giving him. Again... he practically has nothing now.

He is going to have aftermarket speakers, AMPLIFIED, with a small SUB which.... he doesnt have ANY sub now. He doesnt have anything now...

I mean what are you trying to prove? that you must spend a certain amount of money on this car???


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay I am done with this guy, wow he is taking this entire thing way to seriously. Somebodys seems to have waaaay too much time on their hands.

Sorry dude, your right im wrong. I fail at life, and your the best. Peace.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay I am done with this guy, wow he is taking this entire thing way to seriously. Somebodys seems to have waaaay too much time on their hands.

Sorry dude, your right im wrong. I fail at life, and your the best. Peace.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

nope... I think your post is bogus & you are looking for support you didn't **** up....

be done with me or not.. I don't care.. not like I am earning $$or any points or posting.. Im an ass I admit it..your asking for the world & not willing to give anything to back it up....

Waaaaaa

Rob


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

krisfnbz said:


> No, try them out and see how you like them. Im sure if I had them installed in my car they would sound Much better, The processing I heard them on was pretty bad....
> 
> However I have also heard them in a pretty nice install and I mean they are a pair of $60 comps, what more can you expect? Im just not a fan of harsh sound, I like smooth sound. Just my preference.
> 
> You really cant go wrong trying anything for $60, if you dont like em, sure you can turn around and sell em for 50


It was kind of a joke...
The only place you can find em for $60 NOW is woofers etc.(I thought you hated that place?) A year ago they were $90 at the wholesalers and considered a steal at that price. The original price was much higher.
Hell I paid $65 lightly used from a member here about a year ago and thought I got a deal.

I must be doing it all wrong... I have been listening and researching on DIYMA (and other boards...some now defunct):surprised: and I feel like the advice and knowledge from several members here have helped me make decisions and purchases that have saved me probably thousands trying to put together an install that will be very close to SQ comp quality. 
(Even though it is for my own simple enjoyment, on a budget)

I should have just got on here and started crap...
I must be too old to do it right...


----------



## ca90ss (Jul 2, 2005)

Crossover $44
Profile PX40R 3 Way Electronic Crossover with Bass Remo - eBay (item 270339254541 end time Mar-04-09 20:33:07 PST)

Sub $53
JBL GTO1002D IN CAR AUDIO/STEREO 10 INCH SUBWOOFER/SUB - eBay (item 390030137707 end time Mar-11-09 12:07:09 PDT)

Tweeters $32
Vifa DQ25SC16-04 1" titanium Dome Tweeter from Madisound

Mids $26
Vifa BC18SG49-08 Woofer, shielded magnet from Madisound

Wiring kit $25
PHOENIX GOLD AKIT82 8 GAUGE AMPLIFIER AMP INSTALL KIT - eBay (item 360127533133 end time Feb-26-09 21:08:12 PST)

Box $30
New ProBox 10" Enclosure Armor Coat Finish NR - eBay (item 280314296080 end time Feb-22-09 08:54:03 PST)

Total: $210 +40 for amp =$250


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

oh if I had the energy to get on Onlinecarstereo.Com - Wholesale Car Audio/Stereo Deals At Bargain Prices or Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com or WoofersEtc.com - The Online Car Audio Super Store, The largest selection at the lowest prices! I would give a **** or a rat's ass..

but the bottom line is that the OP is a lazy ass who thought that someone might actually read his post & step up......

bottom line... AGAIN... research... 300zx is a unique vehicle.... therefore takes a dedicated installer, not a HACK, to plan a system... oh my... 

Rob


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

What I don't understand is how you are imposing your will on your friend with what he will and won't know as a difference.

I beg to differ.

You've said it a few times, regarding how he doesn't care about this and that, and how you should forgo what should be considered mandatory build items from a professional point of view. And what I think you are doing is selling your friend short.

Your friend may not know why he should have deadening installed, but I blame you for that. It is your job (should you choose to accept it) to teach him at whatever level he wants to know about this stuff. IF you know about it yourself, of course. By saying "eh, he don't need it, he'll never notice", you are assuming that you know what is best for him, but you've shown to me that you are way off base.

Look, with $250, less the amp you bought just a while back, you've got more than enough to do this correctly. 

Order ~25 sq. feet of R-Blox or Elemental deadener from eBay (seems to be your go-to place to shop, let's take advantage of it.) Runs about $45 shipped.

These are Type R's very nice and great price.
Alpine SPR-17S 6-1/2in 2-Way Component Car Speakers - eBay (item 160316627748 end time Feb-24-09 12:16:38 PST)

If you decide against doing components (for reasons like you don't want to cut a hole in the car), consider these very good coaxials. They are as good as components.
Polk Audio MMC650 - Polk Audio 6.5" 2 Way Car Speakers - eBay (item 190287383387 end time Feb-22-09 15:18:34 PST)

Speakers like this are about $60 shipped or less, so I'm going to use that number in my budget.

This is a fantastic basic subwoofer, 
NEW Eclipse Sw4010 10", 600 Watt Subwoofer - eBay (item 350154442822 end time Mar-17-09 17:45:01 PDT)
$38 shipped, very good price.
Here's the speaker's website for specs ECLIPSE Subwoofers SW4210/SW4010 | Fujitsu Ten

And you've got ~$67 left to do whatever the hell you want, like wire it up and build a decent ported or sealed box.


Bottom line: The money is enough to get what he wants, which is at least a decent shot at good sound quality. The stuff I just picked WILL impress, though your amp choice sux sooo much I don't even want to go there right now. You were better off w/ your Profile choice. Regardless, it will probably work. Get 'er done, you've got what you need.

Stop thinking that this guy won't appreciate better sound. My wife couldn't care less how I built my car, but she likes the sound from it and that's what matters. This guy doesn't care how, but if you cut corners at the most important parts...you WILL fail...at any price point.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

Did you ever figure out what kind of mounting/enclosure situation the vehicle has? Or are you just planning to screw the speaker directly to the door? I have spent a lot of time researching my vehicle (94 300zx) and I have to tell you, the stock equipment you are starting with _matters _for the install. Otherwise you are going to get those doors off and have no idea what you are doing. Like TXwrx said, this is a special vehicle requiring a precise install.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

isn't amazing how people will just do the work for other people?

I gave the links 2-3-4 posts back...

I realy am not an azz... but there is a fine line between spoon-fed & doing a little research

Come on.... should I help you start your business designing systems? PM me.... we can start a % program..... I tell you what to recommend.... I get me cut...

Rob


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Thanks for all of the info guys, with that extra $50, I can definatly see this install happening. Although I dont recall saying that I was completely 100% doing the install myself. I told him I wouldn't mind helping him ETC. I am merely trying to get him the equipment needed. For all I care he can then take that stuff to another one of his 1,000 friends and get the job done.

I appreciate all the responses, Never thought I would have so mant options!!


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

I think the people here are annoyed with the $200 limit. I think it's totally doable. Check out 101 world on ebay. You can get some very decent raw drivers and ribbon tweeters for well under $50. They also have raw sub drivers for cheap. http://stores.ebay.com/101-WORLD 

The amp? I would just find a cheap 4 channel on ebay,craigslist,kijiji, or whatever else. Doesn't have be a main brand unless some off load an alpine v12 for cheap. Remember the usa is on its knees right now and people ARE selling there stuff for dirt cheap. Hell I found a kenwood 4 channel that's 75x4 for $25. Subs. There's a decent coustic 15" on ebay for a starting bid of $1. Its been on for a month now with no takers. I'm almost temped myself. http://http://cgi.ebay.com/COUSTIC-HT-615-POWER-LOGIC-SERIES_W0QQitemZ250375077922QQihZ015QQcategoryZ18805QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


Yeah I know sound deaden helps out, BUT how many people that buy a pair of $100 coxials from best buy are going to spend the extra $100+ in dynamat? Maybe 0.1%?


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Which is why Dynamat is a horrible option to provide to someone, especially when there are MANY better choices for any price range.

DIYMA taught me that on the first day.


----------



## blazit08 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hmm, i don't know but this arrogant jack-ass (txwrxwagon) is giving me a headache. Do you have a life? Do you just like looking like a immature non helpful dick-head?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> Which is why Dynamat is a horrible option to provide to someone, especially when there are MANY better choices for any price range.
> 
> DIYMA taught me that on the first day.


Dynamat extreme really is not a horrible option, if you can get a good price on it, its one of the best sound deadening options available. Second skin is also very highly ranked... I have my doors/trunk completely covered in dynamat extreme, about 80-100sqft of it and I think I spent about $150-200 or so.. and I used dynaliner as well... its pretty beefy stuff. Im sure I put waaaay too much on my doors, but its heavy duty stuff and when I let my CDT mids play down to 50hz @ a 12db slope sometimes, very few times actually.... they freakin pound. If I had a 6.5 sub in my doors, feeding like 100w, it would rock the hell out.

Anyways I think I got off topic a bit. Im sure might be better choices as far as price is concerned, but as far as quality of the product, I think dynamat probably ranks at lease top 3, if not the best.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

blazit08 said:


> Hmm, i don't know but this arrogant jack-ass (txwrxwagon) is giving me a headache. Do you have a life? Do you just like looking like a immature non helpful dick-head?


Seems like he is kind of trying to help, but being a ******* while doing it because he doesnt like the $200 budget my friend has.(Which is definitely doable weather he likes it or not.), And now that the budget has been raised to $250, even better. At least he keeps admitting hes an ass...lol


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> I'm not sure if you are DIYMA member material given your attitude and underhanded comments ("thanks for your input"), but I'm going to ignore the trollish behavior and see if I can't make this better for you:
> 
> Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com - Orion Cobalt CO104S
> $35, a good basic sub.
> ...



NEW ORION COBALT CO104S 10" INCH 400 WATTS SUBWOOFER - eBay (item 320341081491 end time Mar-15-09 15:10:58 PDT)

Was that the sub you were talking about?

EFX HDX67 6 1/2 300 WATTS 2 WAY COMPONENT SPEAKERS - eBay (item 350027796353 end time Mar-15-09 16:08:00 PDT)

any other budget SILK dome tweeter component sets to look at?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> What I don't understand is how you are imposing your will on your friend with what he will and won't know as a difference.
> 
> I beg to differ.
> 
> ...


You are right...I admit it. Great information. Ill talk to him about sound deadening the next time I talk to him.

I think I am going to end up going for that eclipse sub, or that orion sub you mentioned.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

good luck on the sounds.I saw this post on car audio.com to and tried to figure out if I had anything he could use and the only thing I could think of is 2 3 1\2'' kickers for $30 shipped or I have some rf power 6x9's that are 2 weeks old and would give some bass with a amp for $75 shipped.pm me if interested.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah my issue w/ Dynamat is the price, not the quality of the Xtreme product. I too got a lot of it cheap, but it doesn't mean I recommend it to others. Even with an at-cost discount, it still is quite expensive compared with RAAMmat. 

Anyway, at some point deadening is deadening, whatever you can get your friend, GO for it.


Now, as far as silk components...I'm going to suggest those Type R's for sure. They are solid, cheap, and easy to work with.

For sub..you can't do much better than the Eclipse sub I showed you. That thing is a great performer for the price. It beats the Orion by a smidge.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

I have an old Panasonic ghetto blaster somewhere in my shop at home. Tape/CD/AM-FM radio(pre ipod-usb), and yes, 3 level TURBO BASS too. He can put that in the back seat and if he is willing, see if you can find a 2nd one, put that in the front seat and he will have 5.1. 
Hell, I'll even ship it to him for free.


----------



## phatredpt (Feb 22, 2006)

<--- still depressed now knowing the RSD comps are gonna be harsh pieces of crap and not worthy of a $200 install.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

phatredpt said:


> <--- still depressed now knowing the RSD comps are gonna be harsh pieces of crap and not worthy of a $200 install.


I just dont like brighter/harsher, whatever you want to call them tweeters. Alot of people seem to like them, but im telling you right now. If your processing is not that good, and you dont like harsh/bright tweeters AT ALL, you are not going to like them. If you like the bright sound, with the additional clarity at higher volumes, you will like them.


----------



## Dr.Telepathy SQ (Nov 17, 2007)

PG RSD review, Car Audio Mag

Phoenix Gold RSd 65CS - New Product Review - Car Audio and Electronics Magazine

The PG RSD silk dome is far from bright. Alive it is, far from bright and harsh. In fact, the tweeter in the comp set is the star. Most are taken by the midbass-via ultra high qts value of the midbass drivers.
Install,Install,Install is everything. Most harshess people claim to hear comes from running the tweeter to low of an X-over point. A person can make a fabric dome tweeter sound harsh if the install is not correct.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> CDT mids play down to 50hz @ a 12db slope sometimes, very few times actually.... they freakin pound. If I had a 6.5 sub in my doors, feeding like 100w, it would rock the hell out.


Which CDT do you have?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Genxx said:


> Which CDT do you have?


CDT Audio ES-600 - CDT Audio EuroSport 6.5" Midranges

Those, I dont keep them at 50hz, I usually have them crossed @ 80hz, but on certain songs where I know the freq's wont get too low, I like to drop it down to either 63 with a low slope, or 50 with a higher slope.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

I have ran the same one's and they sucked. At any kind of decent volume 90-100hz was it and anything with decent midbass would kill them. I tired them from 50hz and up 6db to 18db. That is a full sealed and deadened door.

I have used the ES600, ES620, HD-M6, EF-8, HD-3.

The only 6.5 I could get down to 50hz with good midbass authority was the M6 and they still sounded like crap overall.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Genxx said:


> I have ran the same one's and they sucked. At any kind of decent volume 90-100hz was it and anything with decent midbass would kill them. I tired them from 50hz and up 6db to 18db. That is a full sealed and deadened door.
> 
> I have used the ES600, ES620, HD-M6, EF-8, HD-3.
> 
> The only 6.5 I could get down to 50hz with good midbass authority was the M6 and they still sounded like crap overall.


I wasnt feeding them 100w like you, and I barely ever had them down to 50hz. I picked them up for like $100 or so, like a year ago so for $100, they are well worth the money IMO.

I do have a fully deadened and sealed door. I actually think I put too much deadening on my door, It literally weighs an extra 20LBS each door, but I went all out. I went cheapo on my other civic with that cheap **** from lowes, so on my second civic (still own both) I decided to bulk up on it.

Anyways I dont have the need to constantly take my driver down to 50hz, I think its pretty stupid to do. If your going to run a 2 way active frontstage, cant really expect a $100 driver to go all the way from 50hz to 3.5-4k and do everything right.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

http://i164.photobucket.com/albums/u14/krisfnbs/White Civic Install/56010.jpg?t=1235436932

Pic of my door if anyone cares to look, and that wasnt even finished yet. The entire interior was covered as well. At that time I had cheaper rainbow drivers.


----------



## Genxx (Mar 18, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> I wasnt feeding them 100w like you, and I barely ever had them down to 50hz. I picked them up for like $100 or so, like a year ago so for $100, they are well worth the money IMO.


I was not feeding mine 100w either they won't take a true 100w on music not even close.



krisfnbz said:


> Anyways I dont have the need to constantly take my driver down to 50hz, I think its pretty stupid to do. If your going to run a 2 way active frontstage, cant really expect a $100 driver to go all the way from 50hz to 3.5-4k and do everything right.


The Hertz High Energy HV165 that replaced them is playing [email protected] to [email protected] without any problems. They can be had for a little more than $100.

I have also tried the Hertz Mille ML165 in the same doors down to [email protected] to [email protected] and they had no problem. I took them down to [email protected] just to see and they handled it pretty darn well.

I have not been happy with any of the CDT products I have tried. I have not played with the EF-8 or HD-3 yet so if they perform then at least everything CDT makes is not complete garbage.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Meh, CDT is overpriced but those es drivers are the vifa MG and I actually liked them a lot. Midbass was lacking but good midrange. CDT makes nice midrange speakers. Theyre just re badged and overpriced but they dont sound bad.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Genxx said:


> I was not feeding mine 100w either they won't take a true 100w on music not even close.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well your entitled to your own opinion, but the majority would say that CDT is not garbage. Might not be the best company ever, but certainly not garbage.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

tyroneshoes said:


> Meh, CDT is overpriced but those es drivers are the vifa MG and I actually liked them a lot. Midbass was lacking but good midrange. CDT makes nice midrange speakers. Theyre just re badged and overpriced but they dont sound bad.


Well anything is overpriced if you buy it from the wrong place, the CDT's I have are certainly worth the $100 I spent for them. I wouldnt have paid $150-200 for them.


And I am pleased with them. I will probably end up selling them for a profit, and get something higher end eventually. I should really work with my tweeters first. Seas silk dome neos should be here shortly...see how they are!

Anyways thread is getting off topic


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

krisfnbz said:


> Well anything is overpriced if you buy it from the wrong place, the CDT's I have are certainly worth the $100 I spent for them. I wouldnt have paid $150-200 for them.
> 
> 
> And I am pleased with them. I will probably end up selling them for a profit, and get something higher end eventually. I should really work with my tweeters first. Seas silk dome neos should be here shortly...see how they are!
> ...


Its ok, the topic is pretty much done. The vifa mgs are the same woofer. $100 is a good price for them vifa or cdt branded. The problem is CDT was charging $400 for them untill they were discontinued by vifa and CDT at the same time and cdt was left with overstock. Thats overpriced and that was their price everywhere, even from Don of islandsounds. Just recently theyre realistically priced. The vifa branded mg woofers were about $50 a pop.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

What's the inside of door look like krisfnbz? Did you deaden it as well?


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> What's the inside of door look like krisfnbz? Did you deaden it as well?


Yeah pretty much what you see on the outside there is completely done on the inside.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Are you going forward w/ the Type R's and the Eclipse sub? I think that's the most solid choices available at the price range you've allotted.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> Are you going forward w/ the Type R's and the Eclipse sub? I think that's the most solid choices available at the price range you've allotted.


Yeah I think I am going to pull the trigger on the eclipse sub, and if I do go with a comp set, I will choose the type r''s used, if I go coax there are a number of choices.

I just dont know if he wants to cut a whole in his door panel for the tweeter. Or where to put the tweeter rather.

Im also about to order some front door speaker brackets to fit the new speakers, because he does have the bose system.

Bypassing the bose should be easy. Just rip it all out and rewire the head unit to the JL 9 wire.. run the RCA's..etc.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Okay so I pulled the trigger on the eclipse 10 inch sub, $39, and I have his elcheapo 5 channel amp for his speakers and his sub $40.\

Next I am waiting for this auction to end for his speakers:Alpine SPR-17S 6-1/2in 2-Way Component Car Speakers - eBay (item 170303792353 end time Feb-24-09 14:36:12 PST)

If he decides not to use comps, then I can use them one way or another.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Excellent. You can always mount the tweeter on a metal bracket right in front of the woofer, sort of like a quasi-coaxial speaker. This would still let you keep the integrity of the interior but get your better "component" sound.

The Eclipse sub...when you get it, would you mind passing on the T/S specs to me? I'll model it up (or you can of course, if you want to) and see what's ideal for the thing.

The specs on Eclipse's website is a bit spartan, but my preliminary estimate says that box should be quite big (specs look similar to my SW8000), but the payoff is a really deep bass response for a 10". Before I suggest you build a 2 cu. ft sealed box, however, I'd like to see the specs that come w/ the sub to verify.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

fourthmeal said:


> Excellent. You can always mount the tweeter on a metal bracket right in front of the woofer, sort of like a quasi-coaxial speaker. This would still let you keep the integrity of the interior but get your better "component" sound.
> 
> The Eclipse sub...when you get it, would you mind passing on the T/S specs to me? I'll model it up (or you can of course, if you want to) and see what's ideal for the thing.
> 
> The specs on Eclipse's website is a bit spartan, but my preliminary estimate says that box should be quite big (specs look similar to my SW8000), but the payoff is a really deep bass response for a 10". Before I suggest you build a 2 cu. ft sealed box, however, I'd like to see the specs that come w/ the sub to verify.


Will do. Ill check it out and see if they send it with the sub(They should as it was BNIB). Damn your thinkin a 2 cu box for a 10 with 200w?...hmm interesting. I think he would want the sub to be sealed(he keeps telling me he wants it to sound "good").... but as we know "good" can be alot of things.

Thanks for your help, you have been in this thread from the beggining.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Yeah, the sub models strangely, just like my Eclipse SW8000. The reason it does is that it is resonant at 27Hz, and has a unique Qts and Vas. This uniqueness I thought was attributed to the SW8000's LMT coil, but perhaps the 4000 series shares some of the same features. The SW8000 I had would play lower than a typical 15" in its ideal sealed box, but took up ~1.7 cubic feet (still a lot for a 10".) It sounded amazing at the lower frequency region of course. 

The reason I said it might work in a big box like that is that it models at close .707 at ~2 cu. ft. But, that might be off of false numbers, which is why I want to find out what the sub says in the box. 

At any rate, it should impress greately. Most Eclipse subs were made by TC Sounds and they are unique and powerful.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

blazit08 said:


> Hmm, i don't know but this arrogant jack-ass (txwrxwagon) is giving me a headache. Do you have a life? Do you just like looking like a immature non helpful dick-head?



Cool... now that we all have our positions established let me shoot even more holes in this post...

1.) never said... is the car a 1988-1990 or a Z32 1991-1996 300zx? OH Snap... I think we have an issue.

2.) If I am such a "immature non helpful dick-head?" I must have poked holes in your posts too... 

3.) The ORIGINAL POST states that the system requirement is $200 & then expanded to $250.. which is GREAT... I will repost my links, being the jack-ass I am... 

Onlinecarstereo.Com - Wholesale Car Audio/Stereo Deals At Bargain Prices
Car Audio wholesale distributor Alpine Pioneer Kicker Clarion Hifonics Kenwood Boss - Ikesound.com
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/diy-mobile-audio/diy-mobile-audio/www..woofersetc.com

should I go back & repost all the links others have offered?

4.) OP posted pics of what seems to be HIS door not the door of the car in question.... THAT one I could be wrong on...

5.) being an arrogant ass occasionally is what keeps forums NOT like CA.com & "I wanna be an installer.net" on topic....


All bs aside....if the car in question is an '88-91 300zx (the triangle wedge car) there are at least $200 in install parts required to make the system START. If he has a JVC deck... great... there are another $150 in parts to get it going. Hmmm... as I edit... does the car have a power antenna... good luck on that trick... does it have bose? be sure to find the 2nd amp.... but what do I know....

If its a 1992-1996 Z32, great... that 411 would have been helpfull in the OP... but I am an ass... so what do I know...at that point you have Bose/Non-Bose cars & 2+2 or 2-seat car questions to deal with...

I love how so many people can glaze over how important the VEHICLE is when a budget is specified.

CDT doesn't suck... Genxx didn't say that... but when everyone is on the defensive.... whatcha gonna do..... Oh... yeah Punt.... 

I would gladly adjust my bill for my advise, given the time spent in 300zx's but the advise is FREE.... send me a bill........

$200-250 cannot be done in an '88-90 300zx... a Z32... its a very VERY tight chance... still doubt it...

FAIL

Arrogant ******* out....

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Carefull... you will get banned for posts like that

Rob


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> Cool... now that we all have our positions established let me shoot even more holes in this post...
> 
> 1.) never said... is the car a 1988-1990 or a Z32 1991-1996 300zx? OH Snap... I think we have an issue.
> 
> ...


Car is a 1990 z 2+2, and with the budget at $250, it CAN be done. And it does not need $150 in install parts needed to get the job done. It does have the bose system, but we are ripping it all out. which is alot easier than trying to tap into it. Its a 19 year old stock system, why mess with it when we can just rip everything out and run new wiring if necessary.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

How are you buying the Nissan speaker brackets and not destroying your ENTIRE budget? If you found them for cheap I would love a link, b/c when I was originally looking, they cost a fortune.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

ok... so we are getting somewhere....

If he has the JVC already in the dash... than you are miles ahead of the game in that body style, which I said in my original post. Hopefully he has the dedicated antenna switch still functioning, or has replaced it with a fixed mast antenna. The direct fit antenna goes for about $60 + the antenna adapter. But let Crutchfield sum it up $46 in install parts, antenna adapter, wire harness, & the Bose adapter (of course not used)... hmmm... maybe the old "arrogant ass" might have something going here.....we are at $110 already.

If you ripped out all the Bose, great. Have you measured for actual mounting depth available without modifying the door panel? If memory serves, its about 2 1/18" MAX & that is if you use a 1/2" baffle... be careful to center it to the original hole. otherwise you will get cone flat against the door panel.

Hmmm... a el-cheapo 4ga wiring kit, rca's & bulk speaker wire, at best... $60... WOW... look at that we are already at $170.... not a speaker purchased yet... but Im an ass....

SO let's assume that he has ALL the CORRECT & SAFE parts (which is a big ASS-umption)... so we are back to what... $60... 

I would do this:

Front:
Alpine SPR-17S Component Speakers

or

Kicker 08KS6502 Component Speakers

then... out back... match brands... please... 

Alpine SPR-17C Car Speakers

Kicker 08KS6502 Component Speakers

From there... find amp(s) on ebay to run it all... 

Geez... a simple... very nice system... $150 + $90 + $60 in parts... (might not need)... STILL over budget...

however... since I am not a total ass... there is a general guideline for what deals to look for on ebay or craigslist to meet your budget...

YES it can be done... NO... it cant be done without LOTS of work....

have I redeemed myself? 

Rob


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> How are you buying the Nissan speaker brackets and not destroying your ENTIRE budget? If you found them for cheap I would love a link, b/c when I was originally looking, they cost a fortune.


go on ebay, they are cheap there.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

TXwrxWagon said:


> ok... so we are getting somewhere....
> 
> If he has the JVC already in the dash... than you are miles ahead of the game in that body style, which I said in my original post. Hopefully he has the dedicated antenna switch still functioning, or has replaced it with a fixed mast antenna. The direct fit antenna goes for about $60 + the antenna adapter. But let Crutchfield sum it up $46 in install parts, antenna adapter, wire harness, & the Bose adapter (of course not used)... hmmm... maybe the old "arrogant ass" might have something going here.....we are at $110 already.
> 
> ...


Whatever you say man...


----------



## number9 (Dec 7, 2007)

Krisfnbz, ygpm.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> go on ebay, they are cheap there.


please tell me you are not using these. 

That is why I said use the Nissan brackets. They seal the face to the door skin, so that you are actually IB instead of pushing air onto the back of your door skin. 

I have used them before, and they sound God-awful. I will send you my set for the price of shipping if you actually want a set. Don't say I didn't warn you. Mine are even clear plexi, so you get to see all the super-sweet inside of the door if you want.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> please tell me you are not using these.
> 
> That is why I said use the Nissan brackets. They seal the face to the door skin, so that you are actually IB instead of pushing air onto the back of your door skin.
> 
> I have used them before, and they sound God-awful. I will send you my set for the price of shipping if you actually want a set. Don't say I didn't warn you. Mine are even clear plexi, so you get to see all the super-sweet inside of the door if you want.


Well I figured I was going to have to really seal that cheap baffle on ebay up with some clay etc....I knew it was not just going to directly seal up etc. But then again were on a budget so... yeah.

Ill take your set, PM me with details.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

Don't know what shippage is here, but this might have worked nice if you had a little more cash: DAKmart


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

So I have bought everything except the front component speakers, and deadening. I am thinking of pulling the trigger on alpine type S's for $75 shipped. I also need some deadening for 2 doors.


----------



## tyroneshoes (Mar 21, 2006)

Let me recommend these again

NEW Blaupunkt ODc650 6.5" CAR COMPONENT SPEAKERS SYSTEM - eBay (item 290297572371 end time Mar-21-09 13:28:26 PDT)

The tweeter is the same nice silk dome as the blaupunkt velocity and is well liked here. If youre limited in depth, its pretty much as good as it gets with your budget. The crossover has some tuning options which can help lots.

The alpine s are decent coaxial speakers though.


----------



## Lanson (Jan 9, 2007)

Aww...the Type R's slipped from your fingers, eh?

Well, crap.


----------



## Vestax (Aug 16, 2005)

Genxx said:


> I have not been happy with any of the CDT products I have tried. I have not played with the EF-8 or HD-3 yet so if they perform then at least everything CDT makes is not complete garbage.



I would say 8 years ago, CDTechnologies were better than your entry level gear with the High Definition HD comps. The Eurosport line really ruined it for me... ever since then, CDT has been so overrated, it's sickening. I think a lot of older fans would agree it's hard to work with these comps.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

still working on this set up.


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

I have a set of 5 1\4'' eclipse if you can do anything with them?


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

and a pair of 3 1\2'' kickers.$25 shipped


----------



## lask48180 (Nov 20, 2008)

$35 shipped for the 5 1\4'' sry forgot to put a price.pm me if you need them


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Aight guys. As of now... I have the speaker/sub amp(cheap ass TIS AUDIO)$40, sub(Eclipse 10 inch) $39, head unit(he already had jvc crap), 15 ft Kicker hyperflex 4 gauge wire $23, 4 channel and 2 channel KNU konceptz rcas $41, front door panel 6.5 baffles $12(thanks!!!, Alpine type S front component speakers $78.

So im at $233 for this dude. I need fuses, deadening, and wood for a sub box, I actually think I have a half sheet of MDF laying around somewhere. We wont be doing the install for at least another 2-3 weeks if anyone is subscribed.


----------



## BTA (Nov 5, 2005)

Check Lowes and Home Depot for wood scraps. Sometimes they mark down cuttings of full boards. Usually in the back or front area of the lumber area, with spray paint colors marking the prices.

I found a couple good sized pieces of MDF a month or so ago for like $2


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

check the "post what you have for FREE" thread to see if you can find fuses/distribution blocks. Might be able to find deadening for cheap too if people have remnants.


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

Update on this many many years later. I went all out for this dude piecing together the most POS budget system you possibly can with around $200, get it installed....It absolutely sucked to my standards, but was WAY better than nothing and he loved it. He ended up selling the car a month later, I was pissed. I told him I would never help him install a system ever again. To this date anytime he brings up anything audio related I immediately reference his 300zx.


----------



## 94VG30DE (Nov 28, 2007)

krisfnbz said:


> Update on this many many years later. I went all out for this dude piecing together the most POS budget system you possibly can with around $200, get it installed....It absolutely sucked to my standards, but was WAY better than nothing and he loved it. He ended up selling the car a month later, I was pissed. I told him I would never help him install a system ever again. To this date anytime he brings up anything audio related I immediately reference his 300zx.


lol. Sorry to hear that. Try to take solace in the fact that you gave the _next _owner an audio improvement


----------



## krisfnbz (Apr 30, 2008)

94VG30DE said:


> lol. Sorry to hear that. Try to take solace in the fact that you gave the _next _owner an audio improvement


haha yeah very true. It's interesting. Looking back on it I wouldn't have chose $78 alpines though, I could have chose $30-40 components. The amp was a real POS though, extra money could have went to that instead. Regardless, $200 is practically nothing to work on for everything.


----------



## sqshoestring (Jun 19, 2007)

cajunner said:


> these are good realistic expectations setting threads.
> 
> noobs get into their heads that a "system" can be had for a couple of c-notes, and *although it's easy enough for those of us who have snatched a steal every couple of months on the bay or off the clearance tables, or in weird audio outfitters cheap liquidations,* it's harder for someone to accurately gauge costs in "forum" pricing versus the local brick and mortar's best try.
> 
> ...


That is only way I know to do it, and have done it many times lol. There is no way you can come up with something 'new' that could compare.


----------

